# Fishing Manteo to Oregon Inlet in a kayak



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Anyone ever "floated" from Manteo to Oregon Inlet? Looks like you can put in behind the Oceans East Bait and Tackle and get out at the Oregon Inlet Fishing Center. Coming in October, staying in S. Nags Head and looking for access points to put in and fish.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Sounds like a long "float " may turn into a paddle after 6 hours.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

What it's only 10 miles


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Maybe I'm too old but 10 mile sounds like a long way in a kayak if the wind and tide aren't favorable.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Oh, it's definitely a long way to go. I would try and plan it with an out going tide to get any assistance! Probably wouldn't do it if the wind is coming from the south east either.


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Not only could wind and tide be a problem, but there are many shallow areas with weeds that make for a slow hard slog or detours to deeper water. There is also a lot of boat traffic that kick up some pretty good waves that travel a long way. Better off starting at one end or the other and finding good areas to fish within a mile or so rather than dealing with a long difficult paddle, especially in a fishing kayak, which most paddle like a tug.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

If you stick to the shoreline you won't get run over by a 60' Buddy Davis out of Pirates Cove or a 120' Wanchese Trawler. There is a lot of traffic between Manteo and Oregon Inlet. On a nice summer day count on 100+ boats going by you at speed if you are near the channels.

Like everyone else mentioned stay closer to your launch site..

Most people put in at Oregon Inlet and fish for Trout and Drum and Flounder that hang around the Inlet channels.

Friends of mine do real well on quality fish in their Kayaks within a mile or two of Oregon Inlet.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"Sounds like a long "float " may turn into a paddle after 6 hours. "

May turn into Gilligan's Island if Darkness and a decent thunderstorm show up at the end of the day.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

I’ll be down there mid-October. Last year we came the first of October and was only able to use the kayak one day out of 4. And that entailed dodging the windsurfers.


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

you could put off at the wildlife ramp at Wanchese , come out of the harbor and fish along the shoreline on your right, there are several places to go up in and fish and it's all sheltered


----------

